# Considering a Vizsla puppy...



## Lua (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello I'm new to this site and forum. I have liked what I have read tonight. Like I said I'm considering getting a vizsla puppy. The litter will be born on Christmas Eve in Pa, The price is $ 1000 with a $200 dollare security deposit. Does this sound about right to everyone for price? I have grown up with dogs my whole life (I'm 24) mostly labs. What has attracted to me is the color and look of a V. They seem regal and good looking animals with energy to spare. I like the face they pertray as well. From sadness to happy smiles. I have been studying up for a few weeks and I'm about to send my $200 in for the deposit. I have a few questions as far picking out a puppy at five weeks, What to look for as far look, feel with me, high energy vs mellow and calm in the litter. As well as looking at the litters parents to see how they are health wise and look. I can take the V home at 7 or 8 weeks (the breeder is making me think its my choice?) 

I know to make sure to have a crate ready for the V and and a leash, bowls for food toys etc. My work schedule right now (They change an hour or so without warning but it has been consistent since spring) is I get up 5AM work until four and home by five or five thirty. I have been reading crating a v at night and the day vs only during the day getting very mixed results. What are your opinions? If during the day and night I would have the crate next to my bed but I'm hearing that's to much crating for the dog. Now for the day since I get up so early and the dog will whine would be possible to put the dog in the closet ( It's big enough for a crate and I would leave the door open) or in the basement due to the fact I have roomates. But I'm worried the v would get screwed up with night and day only having a few hours of light due to the fact a basement only gets so much light during the day. Also i live in an old house does anyone know of good zero sound earplugs for my said roomates just for an hour or so before they would get up? Also they are all in a agreement for me getting one. 

Now if you have kept reading to this point (Sorry I know its long) I mentioned my family and I had labs growing up my mom for one of our dogs had her leashed to her waist at all times so she was always there watching her and knowing what she was getting into. How does everyone feel about this. Wick was always with my mom from after the leash training. Always. How long should the leash be I think about two feet or to long? I like that idea as I saw it works and they do call it the Velcro v. 

My next topic is of grave concern which is has anyone seen or hurt their v with separation anxiety with working to much this is my main concern with getting this kind of dog I don't want a poor depressed dog with me being gone almost 12 hours a day. Has anyone left their puppy alone with that kind of schedule? I would like to write more but I'll stop here and wait to hear from people if I do. Also if you feel with my work schedule this is dog is totally not for me and would hurt the dog mentally with not being there for the puppy please let me know and do not sugar coat it. Hope to hear from people about my post. Thank you. -Billy


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would definitely NOT get a Vizsla with your type of work schedule unless you can invest in doggie daycare and/or dog walkers. During the puppy stage they can barely hold their bladders longer than 3 hrs (that's even pushing it). Can someone let the puppy out to potty that frequently? Vizslas are also VERY attached to their owner(s) so I think a work schedule like yours is a recipe for separation anxiety disaster. Our Riley has to be walked AT LEAST 4 miles every day plus several hours of play time or she will literally bounce off the walls with crazy built-up energy. In short, it sounds like a V would not fit your lifestyle unless you can make some major changes.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Also if you feel with my work schedule this is dog is totally not for me and would hurt the dog mentally with not being there for the puppy please let me know and do not sugar coat it.


Hold the sugar. No, your lifestyle does not fit with a Vizsla. The pup you end up with will be living with you for 12 to 14 years. 

You might get married, have kids, have softball games, soccer games, school, vacations, parties, all the things a young person goes through as they move through life.

Wait until your life settles down to a routine that can make your Vizsla if not the most important part of your life, at least WAY UP THERE.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/i-read-they-were-good-with-kids.html

Vizslas are a lifestyle more than a dog.

You can read many of my posts on redbirddog.blogspot.com. I don't sugar coat the energy you need to expend to come close to channeling the energy of these HIGH POWERED HUNTING DOGS. 

Clear enough.

RBD


----------



## Lua (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I'm pretty much a person who is routine to a tee, I understand the sacrificing I would make. I don't go out at all. Once or twice a month if that. I also forgot to say that I run everyday at least an hour and feel the bonding time would be spent there and at night time with one another.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Lua--welcome to the forum 
I will not sugar coat: Do not get a Vizsla pup! You are not in a good place to do so, and it would be unfair to the puppy. 8 wks minimum to bring a pup home, and I would rethink any breeder who will let you take at 7 wks. Too young. There are some people on this forum who make long &/or inconsistent work schedules O.K., but I find they are the dedicated, experienced exception rather than the rule. Vizslas thrive when they are mentally & physically stimulated along with their pack leader. That does not mean for 2 hrs while you are off work while in a crate for many hours while you are away. Puppies of any breed need lots of time, love, and training (especially the 1st 18 wks), and the V commands that to be healthy. They are beautiful, high-powered, regal hunting dogs, but their looks are NOT a reason to get one! I grew up around Labs, my husband's family bred/hunt them, and IMO, there is little comparison. The V is a much softer breed & commands something that I know I was not capable of giving at 24 y/o even under the best of circumstances. Labs are more forgiving, IMO. I'm not saying it's not doable, but I highly suggest you spend a lot more time reading & asking on this forum before putting down a deposit. Some may disagree with me, but I would recommend you revisit the idea of getting a Vizsla in another 5 to 10 yrs. I commend you for asking, because it's important to do what is right by the animal. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Remember, your pup should be 15-18m before becoming a running partner, IMO. Off-leash running is a MUST at all ages, & trail running w/ your V dictating the pace will be O.K. before then; however, leash running on pavement/side walks should be avoided until the growth plates close. If you are set on a V, please make sure you have mapped out places for your V to run, off-leash, every day! Make time for plenty of appropriate socialization too.

*Just wanted to add to what RBD said before I shut- up. He's right. I'm 40 y/o with 3 kids 10 & under. Our life is a whirl of activities, games etc., and many days it's exhausting without the dogs; however, we made the committment to Pumkin which means whether we are tired, sick, the kids are sick, rain, snow, sleet or shine, she will get exercise, attention, time in the woods etc. Many of nights after doing nothing but work &/or kids, when I'd rather be drinking wine by the fire, one of us is out at all hours walking/running Pumpkin! I may be "cussin" at the time, but her needs get met without fail, and sometimes it's a big pain in the ass! I could not/would not have done that at age 24 or 34.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Lua,

Only you know when you are ready for such a responsibility of getting a puppy, especially a Vizsla. So despite what people's opinions may be, you need to come up with that decision yourself. 

You really want to give this a lot of thought. I, like you, am a young 23 year old. My boyfriend (24) and I got Sequoia in July, and our lives haven't been the same since. If you have read any of the past postings on the forum I'm sure you have come across the saying "Vizsla's aren't just a dog, they are a lifestyle" that couldn't be more true!

My boyfriend and I work relatively flexible hours, but we both attend school so there are 2 days a week where Coya is left in the crate for about 6 hours straight. I feel like that is an acceptable amount of time given the fact that when we are home she is usually out of her crate around the house (unless we have things we need to tend to for more than a minute and can't keep an eye on her) and she is well exercised. Our Saturdays are pretty much Coya days where we take her out and run her till she pretty much can't run anymore, during the week we walk her at least 2 times a day (unless we take her to the park, fields, play gorups etc,) and we are constantly playing games, both physical and mental, both inside and out. You need to ask yourself if you are going to be able to provide your V with the exercise he or she needs. Do you have the space for a dog? A yard? Parks/fields/beaches around you where they can run? And Vizslas LOVE to run! 11 hours alone for a dog of any breed is a long time. Would you be getting a dog walker, or maybe have a friend or relative come by to take the dog out? Luckily my Mom comes by sometimes when we know we'll be gone for longer than 6 hours, and there is a dog walker who lives a street over if we ever needed someone in a pinch. 

Another thing that you need to take into consideration is the cost. That is something I wish I thought about a little more. You can't just think of the initial cost of your pup, but you need to calculate in the cost of supplies, food, vet bills, flea and tick/heartworm meds, spaying/neutering, training sessions, dog walkers etc. One thing that has really spun me for a loop are the vet bills. I obviously expected the cost of regular visits, vaccinations, etc, but I didn't think about the unplanned visits that can happen out of nowhere. When Coya was 3 months she developed roundworm and a few weeks later an ear infection. 3 vet visits and 2 prescriptions later, and here I sit $540 dollars poorer. That does take a toll on you when you are a student, who pays rent like myself. 

When you get a Vizsla you are gaining life, but also losing a little bit at the same time. We still do have a social life, but we go out a lot less than we used to. We are more homebody types anyway, but sometimes it does stink to say "sorry we can't make it because we can't leave the dog". It has definitely taken some sacrificing!

With all that (and I do apologize for the length...I'm just trying to be 100% upfront and informative) I wouldn't trade Coya for the world, and randomly my boyfriend and I will say that she is one of the best decisions we've made. But, there are the times too where we question (for just a second or two) if we were crazed when we made the decision to get her  

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do  And again, sorry for the lengthiness!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

I second Coya's motion...

From my own experience... it can be done, but I would not understate the EXTREME contribution from your roomates, friends, parents, pet sitters, day cares, etc. ESPECIALLY during the first 6 months. Dont leave your dog in a crate or closet or basement all day.

I fall into a similar situation, Im 28 and got my pup in July, but I knew I wasn't going to be working full time until this January, so from that standpoint the process was eased, but tough nonetheless, and without being able to drop my pup off at my moms, or have friends and couples puppy sit while I took care of things, it would have been impossible. 

Keep reading up on this forum, different topics and opinions, and hold off for a little bit until you can make an expert decision that you can live with for a decade.. it might be the case that you are better suited to adopt a dog at a lifestage that is more compatible with your routine and schedules.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Lua*, I can only echo the previously expressed concerns about getting a V. You should not get a V. because of the color and look of it. These dogs need lots of physical and mental stimulation, and it is very hard to accomplish it when they are little puppies because they cannot be exercised too much, and they have hard time concentrating on training. However, they will need an energy outlet, and off leash running at their own pace is the best, IMO. Later on though, you will spend hours and hours outside running and walking rain or shine, snow, sleet, thunder, lightning. Believe me, like *kellygh* already expressed, there will be times when you just want to relax, but your V. will be at the door ready to go! 

When we brought our Sophie home @ 12 weeks, we stayed home for a week to observe her and familiarize ourselves with the new routine. Since we worked four days a week, we had two family members AND a dog walker come by EVERY day to let Sophie out, walk, play and feed her. We adjusted our work schedules so we can spend more time with her. During winter, she went to a local doggy day care + half-day doggy adventures with a dog walker. Then of course the vet + food + toys, etc. ...talking about expenses! 

I would suggest to meet up with Vizsla owners in your area and talk to them about their lifestyles with Vizslas before you make your choice.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello Lua,

Welcome to the forum! Our little Oso is just 16 weeks old, as of today actually. We have now had him for almost two months. My husband and I are both 25 years old and live in an apartment. Many people would have recommended that we not get a vizsla. Things that appealed to us were their high energy, their "velcro" nature and the fact that they were low maintenance in the grooming department. We do not have kids and we are so glad that we got Oso now, instead of later as we have all our time to focus on him. We want our children to grow up with dogs, my husband wants a running partner and companion and we are happy with our choice of getting a vizsla. 

That being said... Oso is the highest energy dog in our puppy play class and puppy obedience class. Although they say a 8 week old puppy can hold their urine and bm for almost 3 hours, Oso could not. We came home to a crate filled with poo and a dog covered with poo 3x before hiring someone. One was when we tried to go to a movie (and he had gone outside before we went out!) Only one day a week is he crated that long in the day time and we need to hire a dog walker to take him out (they don't do actual walks, as he can't yet).

Every morning I take Oso to a park and run/walk around with him at his pace for about an hour. My husband does the same in the afternoon or at night (with it being so dark now, it is difficult to do at night!). My husband is a runner, but won't be able to run with Oso for quite a while. He finds that he has to take Oso out in ADDITION to his regular work out routine (it's a lot of work). We also have Oso in puppy play time 3x a week and have set up a couple of ongoing play dates. 

The truth is that as long as Oso is exercised, he is the sweetest little dog around. He is trainable and happy and a pleasure to be around with. If I don't take him out in the morning, he is a terror. I know it is my fault, but he turns into a nippy little beast and I can't enjoy him. In fact, it is hard to stand even getting the leash on him to get him outside. We train him probably a half hour every day and he STILL is a terror when not exercised. If you can not give the vizsla the time and energy they require, it is really VERY hard to enjoy them. I think it would be extremely difficult to raise a vizsla by yourself. It's kind of like being a single parent. 

I haven't even talked about socializing them. Until they are 12 weeks of age, there are a certain amount of things you are supposed to expose your little guy/girl to and continue exposing them to as they get older. This is true for all puppies, but especially vizslas, who have the tendency to be scaredy cats. 

My mother loves Oso, but is absolutely exhausted when we come to visit. At this point in his life, it would be very difficult for her to babysit him for more than half a day unless she changed her whole life around. What I'm trying to say is that before purchasing your little guy/girl make sure you are able to provide the best possible life for him/her. These dogs are HIGH maintenance. 

Also, you have to be realistic financially. We don't know your financial situation - we have a good friend who is 23 and makes more money than most people ever may. But, be aware, it will take a lot of money to care for a vizsla puppy when you are working so many hours. You will need to pay someone to take care of him/her or as I said earlier have a beast of a dog on your hands, plus an unhealthy one. It is $40 for the doggy day care near us and $27 for an hour dog walk. We use this on Tuesdays as we are not home for 6 hours at a time. A lot of doggy day cares will not take puppies before they have their rabies, so it can be difficult finding one. It may also be difficult finding one with such an early drop off. The best bet would be to find a co-owner or friend who works from home who can put in the time. Either way $40 5 days a week, I'm sure you can do the math. 

I know they are beautiful dogs and I am so happy we chose one of them, other than another breed. But I think you may be miserable in your situation unless you change your life around or can pay for all the care the puppy will need. 
*
Direct Answers*

1) The price sounds right, but it is a red flag that the breeder would let the puppy come home at 7 weeks. 

2) I like the idea of being leashed to the waist for puppy training, but if he is in the crate for that long you are trying to cram too much in a 4-5 hour period. 

3) I do think being crated that long will mentally hurt the puppy and especially if he kept in a closet or basement all day, he may have major socialization problems. 

My advice would be to not put the $200 deposit down and maybe put getting a vizsla down as a future life goal (when you or a family member is home more often and can better spend all the time/energy a V requires). Decide if now is a good time to get a dog at all. I am not familiar with other breeds, but that seems like a very small amount of time to dedicate to a new family member. If you are determined to make it work now, change your gears around and start looking for another adorable dog to adopt into your family. In fact, you may be a good candidate for an adult or older dog that desperately needs a home, but has less energy needs. But just as you are now, make sure that any other breed or adult dog would be ok with that little amount of interaction. If you want a pure bred check out rescue centers, if you want a mix there are many dogs on death row who need some help. 

Great resources for choosing a puppy include:

Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar (free download)
http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/BEFORE You Get Your Puppy.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar (free download)
http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf

A Member of the Family: The Ultimate Guide to Living with a Happy Healthy Dog by Cesar Millan (great info on choosing a dog with your energy level!)

I wish you all the best and applaud you for doing your research before getting the puppy. My best recommendation is to be brutally realistic with what you can give. Hopefully the people here have been able to talk you out of a potentially devastating experience for both you and a future vizsla.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

I would definiitly think long and hard about getting a vizsla puppy with your Schedule , it's a long time your suggesting to leave a young puppy at home all day, these dogs need lot's of stimulatin, exercise and human contact and you need to put the hard work into their first few weeks you get them home. I'm 26 and live on my own and it's been hard work but i am lucky that i have parents and friends to help out and i have a dog walker who lives next door who takes Brodi ( 9 months) out 3 times a week so he is never in his crate for longer than 4 hours at a time between walks, he gets three good walks a day, two off leash at least an hour ( 12pm and 4pm) and 45 minutes before work! Having a vizsla is definitly a lifestyle change but i wouldn't change it for the world, my weekends are spent walking in the woods and the hills with Brodi and he will eventually be mountain biking with me next summer, so if you are prepared to put the hard work in and give the time and commitment to your vizsla and change your lifestyle and work arrangements and also have support from family and friends along the way you can make it work!

Good luck with making your decision!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to echo what many others have said. I don't think that this time in your life is the right time to get a Vizsla. You could put it on your wish list for some time in the future. Your schedule is all wrong for a Vizsla owner. Good for you, for doing some research before making a hasty decision!

I don't know about a breeder who would let a puppy go at seven weeks. That's too early.

The price of $1000 is probably about right for your part of the country. I have noticed in checking around that Vizsla puppies cost more the closer you are to a coast. East coast/West coast Vizsla puppies can go for about $1,600. Here in Michigan, I've seen them advertised for $800, and likewise in some of the other "middle" states. So that all depends on where you live. 

Anyhow, I'd like to put in a "plug" for rescue. You might consider rescuing an adult dog of another breed, one with lower exercise requirements. It feels good to save a life! Also bear in mind that at any given time, about 25% of the dogs in shelters are purebred dogs, without a thing wrong with them! Check out http://www.petfinder.com and just put in your zip code.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Billy,

I picked up my puppy 4 weeks ago, and I am a single person home, and work part time on site (where I bring my dog to work) and freelance the rest of the time (at home with pup) and I cannot imagine being able to handle all the responsibility without BOTH of these in place. And even then - I still want to cry with frustration sometimes (puppies! a lot! a lot of love, a LOT of frustration, a LOT of energy)
I agree with what everyone else has said, make sure you can devote the appropriate amount of time to your vizsla, because while all puppies are a lot of work/responsibility, none so much as this breed.

Also, a point I don't believe anyone has mentioned, I chose to wait until I lived alone to bring my puppy home - and while that definitely adds to my responsibility, and I've gone above and beyond to socialize her because of this, I wanted to be SURE that I was my puppy's PERSON.
That said, she loves, LOVES, everyone - which I wanted, and have been encouraging. But I wanted my puppy to bond that strongly with me alone.
Some might say this is silly, but having lived with roommates who had dogs I spent more time with than the owners did, I can tell you - it happens!

I took my ex-roommates dog on more walks in a month than she did the entire time I lived there. And when I ran into the dog weeks after I moved out he cried and tore at a window to get to me and threw the biggest tantrum - which he had NEVER done when I lived with them- no matter how long his owner had been gone.

Just another thing to consider.
That's my two cents.

Tess Anne


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Lua, hope you're still here and checking the replies 

I don't mean to minimize what any one has said so far, especially since it is all worth consideration. The fact you came here asking tells me a couple of things .... one, that you are in fact responsible ... two, any dog would be lucky to share their lives with you because you care ... and three, you weren't sure you were making the right decision and you thought we would validate buying a V.

Of all the things you've considered, you did manage to scare me a little when you talked about putting your companion in the closet or in the basement. I'd have a problem with both choices, no matter how well intentioned. Let's just say I wouldn't approve of either option.

Please honestly consider and understand all that has been brought up so far. You need to trust yourself to make the right decision for both you and for the V. Don't worry about this particular litter. There will be others to choose from. I firmly believe in choose the breeder, choose the litter, choose the pup. Please note you must have complete confidence and faith in your breeder. They will be a much needed resource both before and after you bring your pup home. Maybe this is the right breeder for you, maybe not.

Many field trialers and old time breeders still believe that the 49th day (7 weeks) is the optimum time to bring a pup home. I too used to ascribe to this theory. However studies over the past decade indicate the optimum age to bring a puppy home is between 8 weeks to 12 weeks. Unfortunately, no consensus. My breeder also ascribes to the 49th day theory. My pup will be 8 weeks old when I bring it home New Years Eve. Let's just say the breeder and I have agreed to agree to disagree.

What ever you decide, I know it will be right for both you and your new companion ... Vizsla or otherwise.


----------



## Lua (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello everyone I just wanted to respond since last night. I appreactie all the respones so far, I also must confess due to the number of replys I do need to read each and everyone of them again. Also I need to tell you a little bit more of my sitaution. I live behind a street about fifty feet from the road in a wooded area, I have a huge yard so the dog can have plenty off of leash time, My roomate has had a black lab and a chocolate lab both from puppies live here in the past. As far as being let out during the day I have another roomate who goes to work at around 11 or 12 and he said he wouldn't letting the dog out for a pee break and a quick run. I must look at all the comments posted today and late last night again. Thanks again for the time in this matter who made their feeling known and all who viewed my story. Also I wanted to ask I saw a few comments on not buying a dog for looks and of course the tempermant but am I in the wrong to research both? Why can't I like the look of a V and the way they are as a dog? Just asking. Hope to hear from you all again with my update which I admit should of been in my first post. Take it easy- Billy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Also I wanted to ask I saw a few comments on not buying a dog for looks and of course the tempermant but am I in the wrong to research both?


Billy, the internet is a wonderful tool. The real research comes from finding the local Vizsla club. Going to some meetings, field trials, confirmation shows and talk to local Vizsla owners. Get real world understanding from long-time Vizsla owners.

My .02

RBD


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think you're in the wrong for looking into Vizsla's as a potential dog based on looks and temperament. If I did, I would be a total hypocrite. When my boyfriend and I decided we were getting a dog and started our search, my #1 pick was the Weimaraner. But the more research we did the more we realized they weren't for us. Mainly because of the separation anxiety a lot of them are known to have (I do know Vizsla's can suffer from it as well, but not as bad). We just so happened to come upon the Vizsla breed and I fell in love with all of the pictures I saw and the information I read. So no the two reasons you mentioned for choosing a Vizsla as your potential pup aren't bad, but don't have them be your ONLY reasons.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with appreciating a dog's looks. I have dogs on my "never" list that is partly dictated by appearance (Chinese crested hairless comes to mind); however, looks or image should never be the driver of a decision. Too many dogs have unfortunate lives due to owners making decisions based on the wrong reasons. Pit Bulls look tough with an image to boot, Labs are the great American family dog, Dachshund are cute & funny etc; consequently, you have too many dogs in rescues, shelters, euthanized, and being over bred due to prospective owners failing to consider or appreciate the breeds temperament & needs. I'm not suggesting you are going at this willy-nilly, I commend you for coming here to ask, but I am still saying I don't think the V is the most appropriate choice. I think it's great you have roomates willing to help, but at the young puppy stage, this can be a detriment as well. Your pup needs bonding with YOU. What happens when you or your roomates reprimand for something the others do not or consistently? What will y'all do when your pup starts barking from boredom or being lonely? Are your roomates going to interact and play with your pup for a chunk of time while your away? Will they stay outside with him/her to supervise? Just because you have a large yard does not mean a V will exercise or entertain themselves. In fact, they are more likely to find trouble & bad habits. We have a very energetic 15m old female with 3/4 acre fenced on 2+. I could leave her outside for hrs, and she would never meet her exercise/stimulation needs! V's thrive on being close to their owner/family. Are you prepared to take a week+ off from work to help your puppy settle? Are your roomates going to house break this puppy for you? If so, what is their method? Vs are not Labs. They are a soft breed who will withdrawl when faced with inconsistency or harsh treatment (yelling, raised voices etc.) Are you prepared to give up pretty much all of your free time every night & on the weekends? You will owe it to your pup at the very least. What about socializing around kids & unfamiliar faces? Can you afford a high quality food (generally $45+ per 20lb bag that goes quick as Vs mature?) We spent well over $1500 at the vet in Pumpkins 1st year, and she has not yet been spayed  UTI, puncture wound requiring staples, allergic reaction etc. Be prepared with extra cash for the unexpected! Again, I'm not trying to say you won't be a good dog owner. It sounds like you genuinely want a good setup for your pup, and because you do, I still highly suggest you revisit getting a V in a couple of years. These are high-powered, gorgeous hunting dogs that are also the most high maintenance dog I've ever owned! I say that without reservation after having many dogs, quite a few hunting breeds, and raising puppies. Read, read, ask, read, and ask some more before even considering a deposit. There will be other litters. Best wishes


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Billy, so glad you hung around in the face of all the opposition to your intended purchase. Please understand nobody considers you a bad person or a potentially bad owner at all. We don't know you or your ability to look after a dog. Some people are just naturals with dogs and you could well be one of those.

The comments stem more from reading between the lines of both your original and subsequent follow up posts. The environment you describe might be OK, but it is littered with variables which could potentially create a less than desirable environment for pup. Vizslas are the most unique dog breed I have come across in my lifetime. They are both the most engaging and rewarding for me, but also require the most input I have ever had to muster. 

I will map out a normal week for me these days. This is my settled in routine, not my "I just got my puppy and I'm excited and fresh and will never miss a walk routine". They are different!!

Wake up about 5.30am, jump in the car, drive to bushland, walk for one hour, including chasing the birds on the oval flat out for 40 minutes. Home at 7.00, shower, s--t, shave, feed the dogs, go to work at 7.45am.

Home at lunchtime, make a sandwich, walk dogs around the block for 40 minutes while eating my lunch.

Home again at 5.00, get changed, take dogs to the lake, run, swim, chase birds till 6.30, then home. Get them dinner, get me dinner, all intermingled with rope toy games of hide and seek, as well as 20 minutes of some type of training. They crash out about 9.30pm and I have free time then till I go to bed.

That happens 5 days a week. Then we ramp it up even more on weekends. After we have done the grocery shopping for the house on Saturday morning, we then come home and they have a juicy bone while I unpack. Then it's in the car and off to the bush for the rest of the day. We walk, swim, rest, walk swim rest and will be home late afternoon. Sunday we are out most of the day also. A visit to friends, then a walk, then home for some yardwork, then another walk in the afternoon either in the bush or at the lake, temperature depending. 

This happens 365 days a year. When I am ill, I have no choice but to drag my sorry arse (ass for you mericans) out of bed and take them. Otherwise, they will hassle **** out of me wondering why their routine is broken?? 

If I get invited anywhere, people know I won't come unless the dogs are allowed also. Maybe I am a little OTT with it, but I do know, I have two very settled and happy Vizslas and another GSP who is the same. 

As others have said, a Vizsla is a lifestyle choice. If you are not prepared to make a lot of sacrifices in your life, then have a look at a breed which might fit in a little better with your current work and home situation. 

Whatever you decide, I wish you the best of luck. But, don't be stubborn and try and prove us all wrong, if you really know deep down in your heart that now is not the right time.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ozark,

Now add field trialing or confirmation shows. Load up the motorhome on Friday and drive 2 to 8 hours so you can run or show your dog Saturday and Sunday. Then drive home and get ready for work on Monday. We do this 10 to 20 times a year.

I'll sleep when I'm dead.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't envy you Rod, I have enough trouble keeping up with my regimen!! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Lua*, of course you can like a look of a V. In fact, it is very hard not to like V's for their looks. But when your puppy barks, cries, nips, jumps, hides, soils, chews, etc. the looks go out the window and all you want to do is scream at walls! I know, all puppies do that, but then you still have to calculate the devilish energy factor in and you'll get a typical V. pup.

In your first post, there were few things like long crating hours and placement of the crate that threw some red flags on getting a V. If you still want one, make sure you get plenty of help, especially at the very beginning. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello! I wanted to comment regarding the long crating hours because I think ours, yes we have 2, are crated for more hours than the average. My husband and I are both school teachers, I coach cross country and he coaches wrestling, so this makes us very busy. We are both avid runners and outdoorsy people. Like you, we did loads of research prior to getting our first vizsla. We timed the purchase so we would have the summer months to get the pup acclimated, house trained, etc. A young pup cannot last 8 hrs in a crate without having an accident! Luckily my brother in law was living with us at the time so he would let the pup out in the middle of the day for 1-2 hours for potty, walk and play. This made it so the pup was not crated for more than 4 consecutive hours until hesse old enough to not have an accident, which was at about 7 months old for him (or when my bro in law moved out).
With our second pup we didn't have the luxury of my bro in law so I had to go home every day at lunch for an hour (very lucky my schedule worked out like that). Our pups, now 7 mths and 18 mths, are crated from 6:15 am until 3:00 pm, Mon. thru Fri. One Is crated in our basement and the other at the foot of our bed in our bedroom. The 7 mth old is still crated at night, but the 18 mth old is not. We do take them to day care 1 day a week and they have the luxury of playing with loads of vizslas as the owners have 6! 
Our breeder told us that they would be fine being crated that much as long as we understood that the rest of our evenings, hours of the day, would be devoted to getting them exercised and fulfilling their attentive needs. I would seriously consider whether you are ready to devote every moment, from the time you walk in the door, to that puppy for the next 14 yrs. 
As an avid runner, i will tell you that on leash running doesn't get the job done. I have taken my 18 mth old on an 8 mile, on leash, run and then a 2 hour off leash hike/run and he still had more to burn! Keep in mind too that your pup should not run on leash until about a year old. Our 7 mth old runs on the trails a bit with us, but not much because she is still young. 
Last thing to consider is the vet bill. These dogs are not sit on the couch types of dogs. They play hard, run hard and will get into things. Your vet bills are going to be significant for at least the first year and you should always have money set aside for an emergency, because with these dogs, they're going to happen! 
I hope this helps! Best of luck!


----------

